# Cool



## 123xyz

How do you say "cool" in Turkish, in the slang sense, as used among teenagers, e.g. to say "a cool guy", "a cool car", and the like? I've found words like "harika" and "süper", but they don't seem quite right, meaning "great" and "super" rather than "cool" respectively - I suppose there's something else.

Thank you in advance


----------



## The Lord of Gluttony

I remember some of my friends use "*sağlam*" in order to mean "_cool_". Foe example:
_*sağlam *_araba
_*sağlam *_çocuk


----------



## Rallino

I, personally, use _kral_ or _klas_.
_Kral adam, klas araba._

But that's just me. This is one of those concepts which everybody has their own vocabulary for. So you might want to wait and see what others will say.


----------



## adelan

Actually it is also used in Turkish as it is, like "çok cool bir mekan", "cool bir adam". I don't know how to write it in Turkish since you only may hear it in daily spoken language.

I still prefer "süper" though . It surely depends on region age etc, but you will most likely hear "iyi" "güzel" as "cool".


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for the replies. I have a follow-up question about "klas", though; it doesn't bear the connotations of English "classy", does it?  

Adelan, I hate English loanwords in any language, so I don't find "cool" to be a very useful translation of "cool"


----------



## adelan

I didn't suggest "cool" as a translation of "cool" , I tried to inform you that you might hear it since people using it in spoken.

You hate loanwords, i can understand that, while you are asking "klas" as a Turkish word?


----------



## Rallino

_Klas_ can mean _classy_, but it doesn't belong to the same register, I don't think. _Klas_ sounds too colloquial to my ears.


----------



## ladino

it's used as _cool _​in Turkey too.


----------



## popayed

You can use "*on numara*" instead cool.I have never heard cool used in turkish. May hipsters uses it "cool"in turkish but I have never met one of them. 

On numara arabaymış
On numara adam,
On numara kız


----------



## Black4blue

Sometimes _"cool"_ is used in the meaning of _"calm, cold (someone who doesn't react much or show emotions)"_. In that meaning, I don't think the suggestions above are suitable. For that meaning, I would say _"cool"_.


----------



## FlyingBird

some more example

o çok komik bir adam
o insanı eğlendirebilecek bir adamdır
sen eğlenceli birisin
sen insanı eğlendiren birisin


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for the additional replies. 

Adelan, I wasn't asking about "klas" with the intention of using it; I was just curious, whereas I'd already dismissed along with "kral", "süper", and all the rest except "sağlam", which is actually Turkish
Black4blue, wouldn't you say "soğukkanlı" or other analogous terms for the second sense you're referring to?
FlyingBird, it appears that your proposed examples are fully irrelevant, as I wasn't looking for words to express the meanings of "funny, comical" (komik) or "entertaining, amusing" (eğlenceli), but for "cool"; cf. Macedonian "смешен" and "забавен" with "јак" and "ѕверски" - not very related in meaning at all, I daresay.


----------



## FlyingBird

There is no correct translation for cool in turkish.
Turkish is different than english, and there is many words that cannot be translated literally and you should know that


----------



## Black4blue

123xyz said:


> Black4blue, wouldn't you say "soğukkanlı" or other analogous terms for the second sense you're referring to?



No, I wouldn't. Because _"soğukkanlı"_ means a person who can stay calm in an unwanted situation when others people panic. We don't use _"soğukkanlı"_ for a person who is always calm and unemotional ordinarily. And especially young people use the word _"cool"_ for it.


----------



## AussieTurk

there are a lot of slang terms in Turkish that you could use in place of  "cool" and they would totally suffice as other posters have added above. but the closest term that I feel  would be accurate without using "street slang" would be mükemmel


----------

